# Best Mid-Range DSLR for a Beginner



## mikeluis (Feb 23, 2012)

I've always showed an interest in photography, but not until recently I have became really engaged and want to actually go through with learning. In my area unfortunately (Rhode Island) there's only one camera store in the whole state. Currently they only have inventory of the 60D in the mid-range DSLR category. I'm stuck in between the Canon 60D, the Nikon D7000, and the Pentax K-5. I played with the 60D, but wasn't able to try any of the other cameras. In comparison to the Canon how does this Pentax K-5 and Nikon D7000 compare in ease of use of the menus? I'm not looking for fanboyism or biased opinions please. I would also like to know overall what you would all recommend to me to get. (Price isn't a factor, but I'm not interested in anything more advanced than these three DSLR'S)

Thanks, 

       Mike


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2012)

Nikon D7000.


----------



## mikeluis (Feb 23, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Nikon D7000.



Can you be more specific to why? And are you saying overall or ease of use over the other two within the UI?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Joey_Ricard (Feb 23, 2012)

mikeluis said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon D7000.
> ...



With  big players such as Canon, Nikon and Pentax having some great products, this easliy comes down to someone touting their favorite. There could be many reasons one would suggest their brand.

I shot Nikon Film for 20+ years, then Canon for Digital. Both make great products. It's always nice to get your hands on something before you buy it, but when it comes down to it, 1 minute with a camera is not enough to really get a feel for it. Sometimes that is based on strange things like scary menu, small grip, texture and such.... If you have internet, you have a camera store - at least to purchase from.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 23, 2012)

You have any photog friends? If yes, then maybe buy what they use. Then you can swap lenses. If not the any would be good.


----------



## Overread (Feb 23, 2012)

Ease of use is totally an individual thing and to be honest with a good round of practice each of the 3 is likely as easy to use as the others. Personal preference and experiences are going to come to the fore before any inherent differences (which will be minor in general anyway).

However you've not really spoken much about what you want to do with the camera nor roughly how far down the investment line you want to go. A DSLR is only one part, and often the lesser of importance against lighting and lenses. With an idea of the type of subjects and situations as well as a rough idea on how far you want to go (I don't mean pro or amateur, just an idea of the disposable income) then we can make some choices. With criteria you might find that one brand offers features and lenses that suit your needs and budget a little more than the others (even if you have to save up to afford some of it).


----------



## Derrel (Feb 23, 2012)

mikeluis said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon D7000.
> ...



DxOMark - Compare cameras side by side

The K-5 and the D7000 use the same, Sony-made sensor, and it is currently the "best" APS-C sensor on the market. The High-ISO score, as well as the overall scores from both the Pentax and the Nikon (High-ISO scores of 1162 for the Pentax, 1167 for Nikon, and a dismal 813 for the Canon), as well as the "Overall Score" of 82 for the Pentax, 80 for the nikon, and a veryyyyy distant 66 for the Canon...not to mention the veritable "ass-whipping" the Canon gets in Dynamic Range...the Canon has  asensor that is two generations behind, and squeaks out a disappointing 11.5 EV dynamic range score; the newer, Sony-made sensor earns 14.1 EV with Pentax electronics running it, and 13.9 EV with Nikon electronics running it...

The difference between 14.1 Exposure Value units of dynamic range and 13.9 DV is slight...two-tenths of one f/stop value between the Pentax and the Nikon. Between the Pentax and the Canon, there is a 2.6 f/stop difference in Dynamic Range capabilities in favor of the Pentax...and the Nikon thumps the Canon there pretty badly also.

In terms of actual, real-world benefits expanded Dynamic Range is THE MOST IMPORTANT sensor performance metric, across "most" real-world lighting conditions. Wider dynamic range makes one's images look better, and "less-digital". Low-Light/High-ISO performance is also important indoors, or in dimmer light conditions...when combined, the much wider dynamic range of the Pentax and the Nikon sensors, and the much better Low-Light/High-ISO performance metric tests the Sony sensor yields means that the Nikon and Pentax cameras are almost a dead-heat...and the Canon is far,far behind; roughly two sensor/electronic generations.

Canon's 60D has the unfortunate fate of being introduced at the exact time that SONY had made a BETTER sensor, and at a time when Pentax and Nikon BOTH poured millions of yen into designing better electronics...the 60D is like a Diner's Club credit card; the Pentax is MasterCard, the Nikon is Visa. if the Pentax were a Nikon, I'd select it....but the Nikon is part of the huge Nikon lens,body,and flash family; Pentax has been 3rd-string for three decades...the sheer expansiveness of the Nikon system is why the D7000 remains, in my mind. "The best Mid-Range DSLR for a Beginner". Because besides top of class performance in the metrics that really MATTER the most, most often, when you sell that D7000, you will have a great camera (still), and a huge, willing market of used camera buyers. With the Pentax, you will have a guy in Ohio and one in Minnesota, maybe bidding for it on eBay. With the Canon 60D, it will already be three generations behind, and the 60D is a camera that is loathed by many Canon users, because it was a HUGE "re-defining" of the XXD line that came before it...it's almost like an Edsel...Canon users have not taken to the 60D, so the used market for it will suck.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 23, 2012)

The thing is... they are all easy to use for those who love them. I'd be lost in a Nikon, sony or pentax menu and it would all seem wrong and silly to me. So... you need to let the camera store know that if they are going to sell you a camera you will be playing with each one. 
About the only thing we can give you is our fanboyisms and some facts that really won't have the same effect on one person to the next. 
I will definitely agree with Derrel and say rule out the 60D. It was almost a step down from the 50D and really disgusted a lot of canon users. 

If this is going to become a profession that will eventually migrate to full frame/professional cameras rule out Pentax and be careful and deliberate if sony is the way you choose to go. Once you invest in a system and start to build a kit of good lenses it's a HUGE investment and switching brands is going to cost a lot. So... consider what you plan down the line even if it's a "maybe" thing. 

If you are going to be an avid hobby shooter? Pentax is pretty outstanding and under-used. What pentax lacks in accessories and lenses Sigma and Tamron make for the Pentax mounts. 

What KIND of photography are you interested in? Portraits, action, landscape, wedding/event... That has a lot of bearing on the camera you will need. Certain cameras are built for certain things. 

If I had to choose one all around camera that is good for almost anything from Nikon and Canon I'd go with the Canon 7D and the Nikon the D300s.  
The D7000 is compared to the 60D... which I already touched on. If I were choosing between the D7000 and the 60D? It'd be the D7000 hands down.


----------



## mikeluis (Feb 23, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> The thing is... they are all easy to use for those who love them. I'd be lost in a Nikon, sony or pentax menu and it would all seem wrong and silly to me. So... you need to let the camera store know that if they are going to sell you a camera you will be playing with each one.
> About the only thing we can give you is our fanboyisms and some facts that really won't have the same effect on one person to the next.
> I will definitely agree with Derrel and say rule out the 60D. It was almost a step down from the 50D and really disgusted a lot of canon users.
> 
> ...



The problem is i'm pretty unsure what I want to use it for. If I had one stand out idea of what I want to do though, it's portraits. I want to experiment in sports photography as well though. That's one thing that makes me hesitant about the Nikon because it can only shoot around 20 frames in RAW I believe until the buffer is full. I think my problem is I might be expecting too much out of the price range i'm looking into.


----------



## Dominantly (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, if you are here asking these questions, then it's probably safe to assume you don't know a whole lot about the technical aspects of photography and it's associated equipment. That being said, something like the D7000 is going to far exceed YOUR capabilities for quite some time (if not forever). For the reasons already mentioned, I would go with the D7000. 

IF you want/need speed then spend more and get the 7D.

7D- Raw: 7.98 fps, 16 frames total, 10 seconds to clear

D7000- Raw: 5.88 fps, 10 frames total, 9 seconds to clear


----------



## mikeluis (Feb 25, 2012)

Decided to spend the extra money and go with the 7D. Thanks everyone.


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 25, 2012)

Make sure you buy GOOD memory cards or the buffer write speed won't be an issue, the memory card will!


----------



## mikeluis (Feb 25, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> Make sure you buy GOOD memory cards or the buffer write speed won't be an issue, the memory card will!



was going with this particular model, any good? Transcend - Extreme Plus 600X 32GB CompactFlash (CF) Memory Card - TS32GCF600


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 25, 2012)

I wouldn't trust transcend 100%. They are CHEAP cards... And I would definitely NOT be buying anything in a 32G card. If a 4g or 8g card fails you are out a couple hundred images or so. If a 32G card fails you are out 900 images if you're shooting raw and if you are shooting jpeg that's over 3200 images. I have ONE 16G card and i RARELY use it because it's just not wise. 
Don't buy cheap. Buy at the very least Kingston.


----------



## Yangpei (Feb 26, 2012)

mikeluis said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > Make sure you buy GOOD memory cards or the buffer write speed won't be an issue, the memory card will!
> ...


Lexar just released their Professional 1000X CF cards. I'm thinking about ordering one for the D800.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 26, 2012)

What do you shoot most?  If it's people or sports, I'd definitely say Nikon.  If it's landscape, architecture, or other stationary subjects, perhaps Canon might be better.  Nikon's AF technology is noticeably better than Canon, especially in low light.

I purchased a D7000 for my wife in January, and I've been very impressed with it.  The D7000 is a great mid-grade consumer body with plenty of features and capabilities for the novice photog to grow into.

Also, the menus, ergonomics and button placement on Nikons are just more natural and enjoyable to me.  Nothing against Canon, but when I hold a Canon body, it doesn't feel nearly as good a fit as a comparable Nikon.  Especially if you have large hands...


----------



## greybeard (Feb 26, 2012)

For me it would be a tie between the K-5 and the D7000, with the K-5 having a slight edge with ergonomics and in-camera vibration control.  However, Nikon has a big edge in lenses and expandability.  The K-5 is the top of the line for Pentax and the D7000 is still classified as a entry level in the Nikon line.  As for Canon?  They are due to upgrade everything so you might want to wait around and see what comes up. (jmo)


----------



## mikeluis (Feb 26, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> What do you shoot most?  If it's people or sports, I'd definitely say Nikon.  If it's landscape, architecture, or other stationary subjects, perhaps Canon might be better.  Nikon's AF technology is noticeably better than Canon, especially in low light.
> 
> I purchased a D7000 for my wife in January, and I've been very impressed with it.  The D7000 is a great mid-grade consumer body with plenty of features and capabilities for the novice photog to grow into.
> 
> Also, the menus, ergonomics and button placement on Nikons are just more natural and enjoyable to me.  Nothing against Canon, but when I hold a Canon body, it doesn't feel nearly as good a fit as a comparable Nikon.  Especially if you have large hands...



Is this in comparison to the 7D or 60D because i'm thinking about purchasing the 7D tomorrow over the D7000.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 26, 2012)

mikeluis said:


> jamesbjenkins said:
> 
> 
> > What do you shoot most?  If it's people or sports, I'd definitely say Nikon.  If it's landscape, architecture, or other stationary subjects, perhaps Canon might be better.  Nikon's AF technology is noticeably better than Canon, especially in low light.
> ...



The only thing that interests me about the 60D is the LCD screen you can move around to suit your needs.  The rest of it is completely typical Canon fare.  The 7D is a great camera in its own right.  It's a pretty even match with the D7000 in terms of image quality and ISO performance.  I don't really see a reason for it to be ~$500 more than the D7000, other than that's where Canon wanted to put it in their lineup.

Once you cross into spending 4 figures on a piece of equipment, you really need to ask yourself why you're doing it.  If you're a hobbyist who's purchasing because you love photography and want nice toys, then you may not be as concerned about nit picking things like low light AF performance and ergonomics.  However, if you have any professional aspirations at all, or just want the very very best gear for what you like to shoot, I say take the effort to visit a camera store and try out both the 7D and the D7000.  Since you're not invested in a lens system yet, you're free to make the decision without any complications like thousands invested in glass for one or the other...

I know it doesn't sound like that big a deal, but the menus and buttons on the Nikons I've owned or played with just seem much better designed.  The menus on the Canons I've played with were really annoying.  They don't feel laid out intelligently at all.  It's just a matter of personal preference I guess, but that's all this forum has... 

Nikon has already confirmed that they're releasing 3 more new DSLRs this year.  Canon has a 5D2 upgrade and probably another lower quality cropped body.  Do you need to buy right this second?

Hope my opinion has helped somehow...


----------



## mikeluis (Feb 26, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> mikeluis said:
> 
> 
> > jamesbjenkins said:
> ...



Yes. I'm taking digital photography classes this summer at my college and want to be familiar with my camera before I start the classes. Thank you though for your insight. One thing holding me back from the D7000 is it's limited availability. There isn't a single one in stock within a 200 mile radius, so I don't even have the option of trying before I buy. The 60D vs. the D7000 seemed like a pretty uneven match so that's why I am going with the 7D now instead. It really seems just like what everyone is saying each has it's benefits and flaws. It's really what I want to use it for and that's the unfortunate thing. I am unsure to what I want to do with it. The only thing I don't really plan on doing is video.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Feb 26, 2012)

mikeluis said:


> The only thing I don't really plan on doing is video.



You know, I thought the same thing before I got the D7000.  However, the controls are very user friendly and the quality of the video is every bit as good as any consumer grade video camera you get for under a grand.  I completely underestimated how useful the video would be.

As for the 7D vs D7000, I can't speak to the winner of a head to head matchup.  By the time I was considering the D7000, I already had 2 pro-grade Nikon lenses, so jumping brands was never a consideration.  

You can find a D7000 on TPF or other reputable locations for under a grand if you're thorough.  I bought mine through this forum in January with a Lowepro bag for $950.  I believe the Canon 7D is selling new for $1699 right now.  I can't say objectively that the 7D is better or worse than the D7000, but I can say with absolute certainty that it is NOT $500-$700 better.  That's enough for the new 85mm 1.8g!

Unless you've got a pile of money sitting next to your computer, picking up a "like new" D7000 may be your best bet.  Nikon glass generally costs more, but IMO it's worth it.


----------



## Thunder_o_b (Feb 27, 2012)

What Overread said.

When ever I am asked this kind of question I ask where do you want to be in 5 years with your photography? If it will be macro and extreme macro then you for sure want the Canon platform to have the MP-E65. No one makes anything like it. I have never been able to justify the higher cost of the Nikon gear. But that is just me. The advice already given to hold them in your hand is very sound. No matter how good it is, if it is not happy in your hand it is a waste of money. Good luck in your choice.

Sounds like the 7D would suit your needs. Or a good used 50D, I have a 50D and it has been a fine camera for me


----------



## photographyxfactor (Mar 25, 2012)

Dont just read on them, go into a store and handle them, see which one fits you, see which one has controls that make the most sense to you....consider the lens line up..consider what type of photography you want to do....everyone has their opinions on the best camera(s)...but YOU will be the one using whatever it is you wind up with.


----------

